# Compatibility between '84 and '89 Cabriolet parts



## Leung82 (Oct 22, 2009)

My older brother just bought his wife an 89 Cabriolet but the "rubber" top is torn and has pataches everywhere. Someone in Louisville is parting out an '84 Cabriolet, so he wanted to know if those two tops were interchangable because they look alike.
I've searched this forum and so far i've only found instructions on how to remove the material. Does anyone know if the whole frame and everything will swap right over from an '84 to the '89 model?


----------

